# My mum's completely put me off..



## Shaunagh

An epidural.

Okay, so considering i'm 18, i'm surprised i've never heard this story before: i'll try to shorten it as much as i can.

Basically, when my mum was giving birth to me, she got an epidural. But it didnt work, she didnt really think anything of it cause apparently sometimes they just dont. But what had actually happened was they'd gone too far with the needle and put it into her spinal fluid.

A couple hours later, still in labour, her blood pressure dropped down so far she turned blue. She went back to normal, then something else bad happened but i cant remember what :dohh: then she had me.

So she went home the next day, but was having terrible headaches, apparently even giving birth didnt hurt as much as these headaches did. Her community nurse person came to check me + her over a couple days later. Her blood pressure was through the roof, so she made my mum lay down and called the doctor round right away.

This was when they figured out what had happened with the epidural. And her spinal fluid had been leaking so much, there was far less surrounding her brain, so her brain was literally hanging on from the tendons in it. The doctor told her to lie down for 48 hours. Well.. My dad had just started a new job, so he couldnt have any time off. And my mum was at home with a 18 month old and a newborn. She wasn't exactly gunna get 48 hours bed rest.

She laid down as much as possible and there were times where she thought the hole had healed, then it would just come back again. So she went into hospital, and they had to make her lean over (as if she was having an epidural) whilst they transferred blood from her arm, into the hole in her spine, where the blood clotted over and closed the hole.

So yeah, i'm not having one. :haha:


----------



## veganmama

Scary.


----------



## Bunnipowder

I had a similar experience and would never ever recommend an epidural there too dangerous IMO. When used properly gas and air (I didnt even give it a chance with my 1st labour that ended up with the vile epidural) really is a good pain relief.


----------



## trinaestella

Same thing happened to my friend who just gave birth 3 weeks ago, I'm not having an epidural my mum advised me to just go on gas + air even though at the time I'll think I want it.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I just dont understand epidurals! Our bodies are designed to give birth.. Its called Labour - its meant to be hard work! Lol.
Im more scared of someone shoving a needle in my spine than popping a whole person out of my nunny! :haha:
No thank you!
Xx


----------



## 060509.x

No epidural for me either now after reading that!!


----------



## Mb2012

I'm not planning on getting one, but I'd like to let you know that these things don't happen too often. Like with any procedure it isn't always full-proof, but these are trained professionals who most of the time get it right. Don't let one story completely put you off of them because it may come down to it and you need it but that one horror story has you so traumatized you just can't.

My cousin has 4 children a 5th on the way and for 3 of those births she's had an epidural, I was present for the birth of 2 of those children and they were born without any problems and she was fine after the epidural. Sometimes they do make mistakes but their only human :flower:.


----------



## Shaunagh

Nade i told my mum i'm gunna try not to have any drugs at all, and she was like "what, why?" I was like, cause a woman's body is designed to have babies!

And Logan, i hope this doesnt come across as rude, but i dont think people ever 'need' epidurals :shrug: I didnt want an epidural before that story anyway, cause i really want to give going natural my best go, but that has put me off.


----------



## Kaisma

I dont know if i want an epidural. i am really scared of pain and i hate pain so i just want to make the pain go away as much as can be done cos there will still be pain whatever they do. also im scared of needles soo i dont know yet lol


----------



## Mb2012

Shaunagh said:


> Nade i told my mum i'm gunna try not to have any drugs at all, and she was like "what, why?" I was like, cause a woman's body is designed to have babies!
> 
> And Logan, i hope this doesnt come across as rude, but i dont think people ever 'need' epidurals :shrug: I didnt want an epidural before that story anyway, cause i really want to give going natural my best go, but that has put me off.

Ohh no that's not rude at all I get what you mean what I meant was, that if you really I guess 'needed' that much pain relief you'd be put off. Like I said in my post I'm planning to do it all natural as well I don't see the need for one because women have been giving birth without medicine forever.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Wow, that is really scary. 

I have managed not to have an epidural with my first two labors (which were both induced, btw) and I'm hoping that I don't feel like I need one this time as well. Really, the reason I haven't gotten one yet is because I am more than terrified of a huge needle in my back. :blush:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I'm going for birthing ball and pool - Want G&A on standby and hoping that my high pain thresh hold helps me through :thumbup:
IMO the only time you 'need' an epidural is if you have to have a C-Stection :shrug:
I was talking to my mums friend who is a midwife on Friday and she asked me what pain relief I wanted and I said and she said Good! She hates girls who come in 'knowing' they want an epidural when they have no idea what labour will be like.. She said they're aload of shit and half the time dont work lol :haha:

And if I HAVE to have one because of a c-section (FX not) I wont be thinking 'Shit my spinal fluid... my BRAIN!' :blush:
One little story isnt enough to scare anyone :haha:

Xx


----------



## ayesha_a_b

No epidural for mee too.. I'm 3 weeks 4 days and even after 8 months I don't think I will forget what I just read...


----------



## Amber4

That doesn't put me off lol. I don't want an epidural at all, but if I need one then I'll get one. (I'm prepared to use other options first) You read so many horror stories all the time, and if you always listened to them you'd never do anything! I do understand it puts some off though :flower:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

These stories are very rare and shouldn't scare anybody into not having one!
I had an epidural during my excruciating 67 hour back to back labour and I can honestly say I needed it I was exhausted and in agony!!!!


----------



## xxchloexx

Wow all i can say to you girls is fair play , i for one will be taking every bit of pain relief they give me. Ive not got a high pain tolerance , many girls i no said to me before they were pregnant oh no i wont be getting it its what your body is for , yes thats true but there is a way you can do what your body is made to do and not go through a hell of a lot of pain while doing it. Everyones different , i understand the OP was just stating a story and not judging anyone on what they do , im just saying you cant say full sure you wont have an epi when your not actually sure how you will cope with the pain when its happening there and then. I dont think any less of someone for giving birth with a method of pain relief and cant stand people who think just because they give birth without any no other girl should need it. Not trying to start any arguments just stating my opinion and i hope the girls who are saying here now that dont want an epi will be able to do it without one you girls are alot stronger than me lol x


----------



## nicolefx

I want to try and have a natural birth but I won't completely rule out pain relief. I have no idea how I will cope as i've never had a baby before and never really been in alot of pain before :blush:. I do understand that people don't 'need' them in the sense that they are a necessity but everyone's pain threshold is different so some people really might feel like they 'need' an epidural/pain relief to cope. The way I see it is never say never LOL - I think if I was in enough pain to want one in labor then this story won't be what i'm focusing on :haha:. xxx


----------



## scaredmmy2b

I dont want an epidural i want to try for all natural im terrified of epidural but dont you have to get one if you need an emergency c section


----------



## hot tea

I don't mean to offend anyone, but epidurals seem like the most obsurd form of pain relief during a vaginal delivery. Numbing my body, disconnecting yourself from the process of birth, and forcing the baby to work alone (because that is what happens, whether you admit it or not) is horrible. It not only has terrible aer effects for the mother potentially, but making the baby essentially do the work is what causes fetal distress and results in emergency csections.


----------



## samisshort

Sorry to hear about that :nope: That sounds terrible! Just remember, it doesn't always happen! You never know, you might need it.

My mom had an epidural with 3 of her pregnancies out of 4 (was too late for my brother) and with the 3 she had an epidural, really was amazing. I was there for two of the births. Everything was fine and my baby sisters were perfect! With my brother, my mom started to pass out and couldn't stop puking.

Another one, with my friend Elise, she is 19 years old and just had her first in July, and if it wasn't for an epidural she doesn't know what would have happened. In between contractions she would pass out, and during them she would have seizures. That all stopped when she got the epidural.

Just letting you know that sometimes an epidural might be necessary :thumbup: Hope you can do what you want though! (I also plan on doing natural, but epidural will be done if needed)!


----------



## Quiche94

Eeeekkk! 
I have never really wanted to have any form of pain relief, specially an epidural. I have heard alot of negatives from family members who have had them. 
What really puts me off is being completely numb, that freaks me out more than anything. 
Plus being my first baby and all i want to be able to feel everything, Its obviously going to hurt but i want to experiance everything about having a baby. Including the pain :haha: 
I will be having gas and air there but if its anything like what my mum told me i will just end up biting on the plastic :thumbup:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Nope no ta no epidural for me :) I don't wanna come across as rude but surely it defeats the object of giving birth really? Your meant to be able to feel everything and I think that knowing I will have a little baby in my arms after a bit of hard work is pain relief enough :) then again i may well have gas and air, :) haha x


----------



## carla92

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I just dont understand epidurals! Our bodies are designed to give birth.. Its called Labour - its meant to be hard work! Lol.
> Im more scared of someone shoving a needle in my spine than popping a whole person out of my nunny! :haha:
> No thank you!
> Xx

100 % AGREE HUN ! I had a 38 hour back labour with ds and didnt even have gas and air :thumbup: your body is designed to do this job ladies nobody needs an epidural people just want them when it gets tought but honestly its not as bas as everybody thinks lol x


----------



## jemmie1994

i dont want an epidural cos i want be able to move around sitting in bed all that time would drive me cream crackers but im so bad with pain i may just give in


----------



## snowfia

The hospital i'm planning on going to doesn't offer epidurals so i have no choice aha. But i don't want one anyway, the whole needle in back thing freaks me out :L and i don't want to be forced to stay in bed :L
So it's kinda good as even if at the time i think i want one i won't be able to.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:| That's scary. And has just totally put me off :/ 

But, thing is, nearly everyone claims they're not going to have an epidural but when it comes it they're begging for one aha, so I'm not ruling it out. xx


----------



## beanzz

Im all for an epidural, not even this story put me off lols. 

Dont see why i should have to be in pain tbh :shrug:
or even try to stay in pain for as long as possible.


----------



## stephx

Loving the naivety of 1st time mums on this thread :rofl: you don't know whats going to happen in your labour or how the pain is going to effect you, so its really best to have an open mind

If epidurals weren't safe, they wouldn't be allowed. end of

and there's no medals at the end for a drug-free labour :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

G&A Is amazing :) I'm a wuss I cry having a tattoo and I gave birth just using gas and air. If you adamant your not having one then the chances are you wont, also going to hospitals that dont offer them works gret too :)


----------



## AriannasMama

I've heard of this happening but epidural related post-partum problems are not that common. I had an epidural and it was fan-fucking-tastic. I nor Arianna got any problems with it and it definitely doesn't make the baby work by itself :shrug:. It didin't make me have to push any longer, she was out in under 30 minutes, and I was able to relax better during the part of my labor when I had my epi (I went 6 hours without, 6 hours with). I originally wanted to try a drug free labor but my labor started by my water breaking and the doctors starting me on pitocin because the contractions were not regular, so they came on very strong. Like someone else said, the end result is the same, you don't get a medal for going drug free, you get a baby, same as if you do chose to have some form of pain relief.


----------



## AriannasMama

Also, the only "problem" I had during labor was not caused by my epidural, but caused by my waters breaking, with each contraction Arianna's heartbeat would drop because there was not enough cushion for her, thus causing distress, so the nurses took me off pitocin and did an amniotic infusion (basically supplementing something else for the missing amniotic fluid), once they did that the labor went fine, definitely no fetal distress caused by the epidural, most fetal distress is caused by pitocin or another underlying problem.


----------



## emme

stephx said:


> Loving the naivety of 1st time mums on this thread :rofl: you don't know whats going to happen in your labour or how the pain is going to effect you, so its really best to have an open mind
> 
> If epidurals weren't safe, they wouldn't be allowed. end of
> 
> and there's no medals at the end for a drug-free labour :flower:

totally agree lol :flower:


----------



## amygwen

Sorry to hear about your moms bad experience with the epidural. Mine was a fantastic experience though and I still would recommend anyone getting one. The risks of something happening are so low and anyone I've ever known (except one person off BNB) had a great experience with the epidural.


----------



## amygwen

emme said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Loving the naivety of 1st time mums on this thread :rofl: you don't know whats going to happen in your labour or how the pain is going to effect you, so its really best to have an open mind
> 
> If epidurals weren't safe, they wouldn't be allowed. end of
> 
> and there's no medals at the end for a drug-free labour :flower:
> 
> totally agree lol :flower:Click to expand...

I do have to agree with this though. You just need to keep an open mind. You may go into labor thinking "i'm not going to have ANY pain relief, it's going to be easy, i can do it!" But really, you might be in SO much pain that you think an epidural is necessary, you might be so disappointed w/ yourself for making that choice too because you felt so strongly against having pain relief. Also, you might have to get a c-section where pain relief is 100% necessary. There's a lot of things that can happen during labor/delivery, so just keep an open mind.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

stephx said:


> Loving the naivety of 1st time mums on this thread :rofl: you don't know whats going to happen in your labour or how the pain is going to effect you, so its really best to have an open mind
> 
> If epidurals weren't safe, they wouldn't be allowed. end of
> 
> and there's no medals at the end for a drug-free labour :flower:

I would call it naivety.. Not myself anyway.. I just know i have a lot of self belief and confidence.. Ive always dealt woth pain well.. And im a stubborn cow :) xx


----------



## Quiche94

In the UK epidurals are not very common. Most hospitals over here don't really like giving them to people, some dont even offer them at all :shrug:
Typically, our hospitals (well from where around i live and speaking to other girls on here) like to get you in and out pretty quickly unless there are major complications. Its not really too common for people to stay in more than one night after giving birth. 
And i wouldnt say its naivety either, i know with myself that its really drummed into you that you can do it without major pain medication.


----------



## hot tea

stephx said:


> Loving the naivety of 1st time mums on this thread :rofl: you don't know whats going to happen in your labour or how the pain is going to effect you, so its really best to have an open mind
> 
> If epidurals weren't safe, they wouldn't be allowed. end of
> 
> and there's no medals at the end for a drug-free labour :flower:

If less people had this fear mongering attitude, less woman would have epidurals, more women would arm themselves with information. Less women would be pushed into a drug that causes you to not feel your body. I mean... Think about it. 

I am all for empowering women to go as naturally as they want. Because it is possible for EVERY woman to handle the pain of child birth. I don't care how low or high yor pain threshhold is, it has a hell of a lot to do with your attitudr gojng into it.

I went in saying NO to every drug. And I got zero. Not because I was lucky, not because I was stronger or better or anything like that...but because I stayed in a place of power.

If you choose to have drugs, do it. But it is a CHOICE. And there is something to be proud of, nto getting drugs and staying strong despite loads of nurses offering quick pain relief.


----------



## hot tea

Nade..Tadpole said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Loving the naivety of 1st time mums on this thread :rofl: you don't know whats going to happen in your labour or how the pain is going to effect you, so its really best to have an open mind
> 
> If epidurals weren't safe, they wouldn't be allowed. end of
> 
> and there's no medals at the end for a drug-free labour :flower:
> 
> I would call it naivety.. Not myself anyway.. I just know i have a lot of self belief and confidence.. Ive always dealt woth pain well.. And im a stubborn cow :) xxClick to expand...

And that is exactly what it takes. Wanting a birth without an epidural is NOT naive, it is great! Epidurals do have risks, they stop labour, they cause the need for a forcep birth at tims (horror), csections...

It is absolutely great to aim naturally. And this is one situation where being a stubborn cow is awesome!


----------



## rainbows_x

I hate the thought of the epidurals, mainly because of the catheters though ugh!

I alway said I would'nt have an epidural, was adament, and I didn't! Bloody wanted one though haha.


----------



## hot tea

At one point in my labour, all I could think about was pain relief. That was ALL. I didn't do it, but I really, really wanted it at the very end. 

Of course you want the pain to go away... That doesn't mean you have to do it.


----------



## NewMommy17

I'm going for natural birth and i hope i stick it out like a strong soldier No drugssssss !:nope:


----------



## beanzz

Why put yourself through that pain though?
They still let u go home the same day with an Epi 
Once the Epi wears off you can walk around
I don't see me wanting to do anything but lie in bed and cuddle my baby...
Then rest. 
I haven't done it before so I can't say much

I'm just sayin.... 
It just all sounds like unnecessary pain and stress


----------



## amygwen

Donna, the catheter was by far the worst part about my entire labor experience :haha:


----------



## beanzz

And as for a catheter.. 
All my friends pooed whilst giving birth
My mum did with my lil bro :haha:

I think NOTHING gets as bad as that.

Unless u don't, I'm praying I don't lmao!!! 
:haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

beanzz said:


> Why put yourself through that pain though?
> They still let u go home the same day with an Epi
> Once the Epi wears off you can walk around
> I don't see me wanting to do anything but lie in bed and cuddle my baby...
> Then rest.
> I haven't done it before so I can't say much
> 
> I'm just sayin....
> It just all sounds like unnecessary pain and stress

Potential Risks

Epidural blocks carry some risks to the mother, fetus and newborn. Undesired effects tend to be greater with larger doses of medication, a longer interval during which the medication is in effect and immaturity or distress in the fetus.

Undesired effects on the mother:

* Inadequate pain relief (up to 10%)4
* Rise of the mothers oral and vaginal temperature 5, beginning within one hour after administration of the epidural, which may lead to treatment of the mother and baby for non-existent infection. This effect may be dose-related. This recent finding from England is being investigated in the United States.6
* Drop in the mothers blood pressure treated with position changes, oxygen and possible vasopressors (less likely if a bolus of IV fluids is given before the epidural).
* Short or long-term postpartum backache from bruising caused by the injection or from ligament strain caused by prolonged time spent in a damaging position or inappropriate movement (for example, extreme passive flexion of the mothers trunk, hips and knees during the second stage, or sudden vigorous movements of the mother) while her muscles are relaxed and her back is numb (up to 19%). Long-term backache is almost twice as likely to occur with an epidural than without.7
* Possible unintentional spinal block and resulting spinal headache requiring days of bed rest and a blood patch.
* Shivering may be reduced with lower doses, by warming of the anesthetic before administration, or by adding narcotics to the anesthetic.8
* Mild to severe itching of the skin (with narcotics)
* Retention of urine, requiring a bladder catheter1
* Mother feels detached from the process and becomes an observer; others may reduce emotional support. The nurse can no longer assess labor progress by observing the mother and must rely more on the monitor and vaginal exams.9
* Problems caused by human error or maternal structural anomaly, such as inability to place catheter properly; inadvertent injection of anesthetic into a blood vessel; or too much anesthesia, affecting respiration and swallowing (rates vary with skill of the practitioner and anatomy of the mother).
* Rare complications, such as residual numbness or weakness from needle injury to nerves (almost 1 in 10,000)10, delayed respiratory depression with epidural narcotics (up to 12 hours later)8, and brain damage and death (extremely rare)11.

Undesired effects on the labor:

* May slow labor, requiring Pitocin; and has been found to increase the chances of a cesarean delivery in primigravidas by two or three times.12
* Often slows second stage by reducing or eliminating the normal surge of oxytocin; and by reducing pelvic floor muscle tone, which may lead to more deep transverse arrests or persistent occiput posteriors. In addition, forceps or vacuum extractor are required more often (20-75%). Delaying pushing until the fetal head is on the perineum reduces the need for forceps. Even though this approach lengthens the second stage, it does not increase the incidence of fetal distress.13

Undesired effects on the fetus:

* Abnormal heart rate patterns, requiring oxygen to the mother, position changes and possible cesarean delivery.
* Increased likelihood of newborn septic workup, IV antibiotics and isolation in the nursery if the mother develops an epidural fever that causes fetal tachycardia or newborn fever.
* If the fetus is already stressed greater amounts of the medication are trapped in the fetal circulation, leading to more pronounced newborn effects (see below).

Undesired effects on the newborn:

* Short-term (six weeks or less) subtle neurobehavioral effects, such as irritability and inconsolability and decreased ability to track an object visually or to shut out noise, bright light.4 There are no data on potential long-term effects.
* Possible less efficient or less organized initial rooting and suckling behavior. Nurses have reported more difficulties in feeding babies whose mothers had an epidural when compared to unmedicated babies.6
* Decreased infant responsiveness may lead to long-term consequences for the parent-infant relationship.14 Parents should be counseled to give their babies time to recover from the birth and medication and should avoid a label of difficult child or incompetent mother.



amygwen said:


> Donna, the catheter was by far the worst part about my entire labor experience :haha:

Oh God, even the thought of them freaks me out!


----------



## Quiche94

beanzz said:


> Why put yourself through that pain though?
> They still let u go home the same day with an Epi
> Once the Epi wears off you can walk around
> I don't see me wanting to do anything but lie in bed and cuddle my baby...
> Then rest.
> I haven't done it before so I can't say much
> 
> I'm just sayin....
> It just all sounds like unnecessary pain and stress

Personally I want to feel my baby coming into the world. 
Its an amazing moment I want to feel every moment


----------



## trinaestella

I heard some people stay paralyzed from the waist down for life with an Epi... so I definitely am not going through with it, you think certain stuff can't happen to you but you just never know :shrug:


----------



## hot tea

Yes, there is a chance of paralyzation with epidurals. It os a very low risk (surgeon told me one in 100,000), but it is there.


----------



## samisshort

stephx said:


> Loving the naivety of 1st time mums on this thread :rofl: you don't know whats going to happen in your labour or how the pain is going to effect you, so its really best to have an open mind
> 
> If epidurals weren't safe, they wouldn't be allowed. end of
> 
> and there's no medals at the end for a drug-free labour :flower:

I wouldn't call it naivety, I just think some girls are confident they can do it (and some can) but other than this, I totally agree :thumbup:

To everyone else, I had a friend that desperately needed the epidural because she was having seizures during the contractions and passing out in between. No harm was done. Her daughter is 110% healthy and my friend Elise is having NO problems whatsoever :thumbup:

Just keep an open mind, honestly, always have a back up plan in case things don't go according to plan!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Personally i want to be able to feel my baby come out..
Also for my body to tell me when to push NOT for a midwife to have to put her hand on my belly etc.. To tell me when im having a contraction... Its un-natural :/
And i change catheters all day every day and personally... No thank you!
Xx


----------



## beanzz

Fair play, everyone has their own views on it :D 
I personally think your all crazy haha

But I am a massive wuss :haha: 
I've been set for an epi since I found out

I'm honestly more scared of weeing on stitches if I tear
Than anything else :haha: 
There's a baby at the end of labor to get you through
Nothing to get me through that though!! 
:/


----------



## hot tea

Epidurals up the need for episiotomy and general tearing FYI. There is nothing crazy about birthing a baby naturally...


----------



## Shaunagh

I more than understand that you dont 'get a medal' for doing it completely naturally.. But nowhere in the first post did i say i was set on doing in completely naturally :shrug:
I'm keeping my options open for gas and air, but i do want to at least attempt to go without any type of pain relief, except for using a birthing bath, but i dont think that entirely counts.

Since the dawn of time, women have been giving birth naturally, because our bodies were designed to do it :shrug: I understand that i've never been in labour, and i'm not entirely sure what to expect. But i do understand its possible to go without any kind of pain relief?

Think about animals. If your pet dog was going into labour (bearing in mind, she'd be giving birth to multiples aswell) would you take her to the vet and ask them to give her an epi? No, cause her body was designed to give birth, just like every other mammal. :shrug:


----------



## hot tea

Wow, I am really impressed with how educated you all seem to be on epidurals/less invasive births. This is so great to see.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Shaunagh said:


> I more than understand that you dont 'get a medal' for doing it completely naturally.. But nowhere in the first post did i say i was set on doing in completely naturally :shrug:
> I'm keeping my options open for gas and air, but i do want to at least attempt to go without any type of pain relief, except for using a birthing bath, but i dont think that entirely counts.
> 
> Since the dawn of time, women have been giving birth naturally, because our bodies were designed to do it :shrug: I understand that i've never been in labour, and i'm not entirely sure what to expect. But i do understand its possible to go without any kind of pain relief?
> 
> Think about animals. If your pet dog was going into labour (bearing in mind, she'd be giving birth to multiples aswell) would you take her to the vet and ask them to give her an epi? No, cause her body was designed to give birth, just like every other mammal. :shrug:

Here Here!! :thumbup:

Oh and I would make you a medal.. But that's just cause I lav youu :friends:
LOL 

ETA: I just dont understand anyone who would prefer a needle to the spine.. and someone to shove a tube up my pee hole and blow a balloon up in my bladder...?? :wacko:

Also why would you want to break the connection between you and what your body is telling you to do?
The majority of Epi's end in Emergency C-section which is why in the UK (I know where I am from) they think theyre a waste of time.. 
Lets shove a needle in my spine.. cause temporary paralysis.. and risk ending up with god knows how many stitches across my bikini line, 2 weeks bedrest and up to 18 months of scar discomfort.. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Lydiarose

carly_mummy2b said:


> These stories are very rare and shouldn't scare anybody into not having one!
> I had an epidural during my excruciating 67 hour back to back labour and I can honestly say I needed it I was exhausted and in agony!!!!

exactlly the same for me too,i had my whole birthplan planned out gas&air a water birth and peaceful whale music :dohh:

For some people it is like that,but for alot its not.

And i wish now i wasnt so niave and expected so much


----------



## amygwen

:roll:


----------



## Quiche94

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Shaunagh said:
> 
> 
> I more than understand that you dont 'get a medal' for doing it completely naturally.. But nowhere in the first post did i say i was set on doing in completely naturally :shrug:
> I'm keeping my options open for gas and air, but i do want to at least attempt to go without any type of pain relief, except for using a birthing bath, but i dont think that entirely counts.
> 
> Since the dawn of time, women have been giving birth naturally, because our bodies were designed to do it :shrug: I understand that i've never been in labour, and i'm not entirely sure what to expect. But i do understand its possible to go without any kind of pain relief?
> 
> Think about animals. If your pet dog was going into labour (bearing in mind, she'd be giving birth to multiples aswell) would you take her to the vet and ask them to give her an epi? No, cause her body was designed to give birth, just like every other mammal. :shrug:
> 
> Here Here!! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and I would make you a medal.. But that's just cause I lav youu :friends:
> LOL xxClick to expand...

I promise to send you both medals. Nice big shinny ones :thumbup:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Quiche94 said:


> I promise to send you both medals. Nice big shinny ones :thumbup:

I want a golden Quiche.... End of :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Quiche94

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> I promise to send you both medals. Nice big shinny ones :thumbup:
> 
> I want a golden Quiche.... End of :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...

Ill paint myself gold and turn up on your doorstep with baby quiche too :thumbup:


----------



## Lydiarose

I dont get the eye roll thing?

But anyway,Just re read that and it doesnt sound like i wanted it too!

I did feel oscar come out and at the end my epi wasnt even effective, I had 12 hours of gas and air in the bath and 6 hours later was offerd an epi.

My contractions were as bad at the start as they were at the end,and i will not be induced with this one,unless me or baby are in danger and its completely necercary.

It didnt feel natural for me at al,the onset of pain was horrific and very sudden,oscar wasnt ready (i had pre eclamsia) so was induced early and i wasnt ready my body didnt start up naturally,it was just awful.


Sorry rant over haha xx


----------



## carla92

It is very very possible to have a completly natural birth of course it is and I for one am extremly proud of myself and think I bloody well deserved a medal lol every mum does :) I had a 38 hour labour with contractions 3 minutes apart lasting a minute each from the very start i had a back labour also and had a crushed pelvis due to pregnancy and had not even a paracetamol . so all this I NEED an epi is a load of crap to be honest ! I pushed at 9cms dilated i never got to ten and didnt have a single stitch. I belive if i had an epi it woulkd have taken alot lnger and I would probably have ended up with stitches . ALL YOU NATURAL LABOURER WANNABES GOOD LUCK IM BEHIND YOU AND BELEIVE YOU CAN ALL DO IT !! you wil feel so amazing for doing it :) oh and also i gave birth at 6.29 pm after only 19 mins pushing and as on the ward all washed and showered had food and a cup of tea all for 7.54 pm lol so goes to show recovery is easier without drugs. a lady in the bed next to me had her baby 3 hours before me and had an epi no complications as such just had to get the forceps out for her ! she got on the ward 2 hours after me as she couldnt get off the bed until they had taken all her drips and things out !


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Quiche94 said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> I promise to send you both medals. Nice big shinny ones :thumbup:
> 
> I want a golden Quiche.... End of :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ill paint myself gold and turn up on your doorstep with baby quiche too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yess you quiche and your fun sized quiche! and a quiche Lorraine cause I might be hungry :thumbup:
Then we'll have to go to Shaunaghs and I'll dress up as a gorilla... Just because :dohh:
xx

ETA: Would just like to add that I've just finished a 13hour non-stop shift with mentally unstable and brain injured patients... It rubs off :blush::dohh:


----------



## Quiche94

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> I promise to send you both medals. Nice big shinny ones :thumbup:
> 
> I want a golden Quiche.... End of :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ill paint myself gold and turn up on your doorstep with baby quiche too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yess you quiche and your fun sized quiche! and a quiche Lorraine cause I might be hungry :thumbup:
> Then we'll have to go to Shaunaghs and I'll dress up as a gorilla... Just because :dohh:
> xx
> 
> 
> ETA: Would just like to add that I've just finished a 13hour non-stop shift with mentally unstable and brain injured patients... It rubs off :blush::dohh:Click to expand...

Well i just looked up were to personalize a medal :haha:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Quiche94 said:


> Well i just looked up were to personalize a medal :haha:

Haha youre a pure winner Alice :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Mb2012

I didn't necessarily mean anyone 'needed' an epidural (besides when your health is at risk) when I posted. I think if someone has it set in their mind that they want an epidural than so be it, it's their labor, their body and their decision, same with the ladies planning to do it naturally. At the end we all just want a healthy baby. This is just one of those things I think all moms will have their own opinions on.

Either way I for one am 110% proud of all the girls here for making the decision to have their babies, naturally or with medicine.


----------



## Lydiarose

Mb2012 said:


> I didn't necessarily mean anyone 'needed' an epidural (besides when your health is at risk) when I posted. I think if someone has it set in their mind that they want an epidural than so be it, it's their labor, their body and their decision, same with the ladies planning to do it naturally. At the end we all just want a healthy baby. This is just one of those things I think all moms will have their own opinions on.
> 
> Either way I for one am 110% proud of all the girls here for making the decision to have their babies, naturally or with medicine.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bexxx

I was dead set against epidurals...and I didn't get one :)
For me the pain really wasn't that bad. She was back to back for most of it as well. Biting down on the G&A got me through. I know it's not like that for a lot of people, but I'm soooo glad my contractions weren't that painful I needed an epi. Scares me so much. I'd hateeeee to not be able to feel anything! People I know that got epi's say how horrible it was they couldn't get up to get their baby and had to call the nurse to hand them over :( (Well, that's the 4 people I know in r/l)
I hope I can get through without anything at all for my next birth :D


----------



## princess_vix

I tell you what if epidurals weren't invented then i'd of had to have a c-section which for me personally i'd of been devasted about.

For me and epidural was not part of my birthing plan i planned a home birth with just gas and air.

Unfortunately not everything goes to plan all the time.
Ryan turned out back to back during my labour and i was stuck at 4cm dilated for 4 hours solid with the pain increasing where i was trying to dilate and ryan's spine was against mine.

I ended up distressed as well as baby so was moved to hospital,there i was in pure agony and had felt nothing like it,i had been in labour for 24 hours already and was exhausted,tired and in the most extreme pain i'd been in ever felt and that is no exaggeration.

In the end my midwifes suggested an epidural due to how distressed i was becoming from the pain and how physically exhausted i was.

The said to me if i hadn't of had an epidural and got some sleep i would've been to tired to push meaning either Ryan getting stuck or emergency c-section(none of which i wanted)

The epidural was bloody amazing,stopped my pain instantly but i could still move and feel my legs just absolutely no pain whatsoever,i also passed out from exhaustion because the epidural mmade me relax and be able to drift of resulting in me being able to push my son out rather than emergency c-section.

Bad things do not happen all the time and there are risk into every medication and pain relief you can take,and its a risk you have to take,
Nobody should EVER feel bad for choosing an epidural because i am sorry no one can say 'I WILL NOT HAVE AN EPIDURAL' because you just do NOT know how your labour will turn out and what turns out best for you and your baby.

Nobody should be judged for the pain relief they take,nor should anybody be made to feel frightened about the pain relief,it's there to help you and your baby and to help you relax during your labour.

:flower:


----------



## hot tea

Epidurals are absolutely amazing, they have their place and have saved lives. However I think they are an abused form of pain relief... That's all. There is no disputing how modern pain relief is brilliant, it is just when women go in wanting an epidural without even knowing the pain of childbirth... Just, why? Sure if you need it, do it... But aspiring for a drug injected straight into the spine...? Ehh.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

hot tea said:


> Epidurals are absolutely amazing, they have their place and have saved lives. However I think they are an abused form of pain relief... That's all. There is no disputing how modern pain relief is brilliant, it is just when women go in wanting an epidural without even knowing the pain of childbirth... Just, why? Sure if you need it, do it... But aspiring for a drug injected straight into the spine...? Ehh.

WSS^^ :thumbup:


----------



## xxchloexx

Just want to say i think the girls who want to do it without any pain relief on this fair play but for the girls who like me would rather do it with an epi then power to you too! In ireland everyone has the choice when there in labour if they want one, anyone i no personaly has had one. My mam had 5 kids, most recently a set of twins, she was out of bed after an hour , dont belive all these horror storys , its very very rare for that to happen. And like some girls on here are saying they went in with the intention of not getting one and had to get one , i appreciate their honesty , i have never given birth before thats why im going in here with an open mind. Oh and just a thought , you girls saying years ago when the epi wasnt around the women had to do it , thats true. But if it was available then im sure alot of them women would have choosen to deliver pain free. Hate reading comments about all these "facts" if you get one you cant feel anything, just cause you heard this... Like one girl just wrote she could feel her legs she just was not in pain.


----------



## v2007

I had an epi with my 1st. 

Never again. 

Was awful, i was stuck to the bed for 18 hours and ended up needing a episiotomy :(

The headaches thing your Mum had affects a small minority of women and they tell you this when you have it. 

It is good for pain but i felt it hindered my labour. 

Gas and Air is gooooood :)

v XXX


----------



## HellBunny

I loved my epidural! I will happily be having another one, induction and back to back labour, was vile, gas and air wasn't an option as i was projectile vomiting after it, bleurgh not thanks!!


----------



## princess_vix

hot tea said:


> Epidurals are absolutely amazing, they have their place and have saved lives. However I think they are an abused form of pain relief... That's all. There is no disputing how modern pain relief is brilliant, it is just when women go in wanting an epidural without even knowing the pain of childbirth... Just, why? Sure if you need it, do it... But aspiring for a drug injected straight into the spine...? Ehh.

And i do agree with you on this one for sure :thumbup:


----------



## princess_vix

v2007 said:


> I had an epi with my 1st.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> Was awful, i was stuck to the bed for 18 hours and ended up needing a episiotomy :(
> 
> The headaches thing your Mum had affects a small minority of women and they tell you this when you have it.
> 
> It is good for pain but i felt it hindered my labour.
> 
> Gas and Air is gooooood :)
> 
> v XXX



Agree gas and air can be brilliant for some but for me unfortunately it didnt even touch the side :dohh:

Saying that i plan with this one to go into it with an open-mind and re-try the gas and air and try the best i can to get the best experience i can out of my labour this time as i too felt and epidural ruined my experience of childbirth but obviously i had no choice in the matter unless i wanted a c-section which just was not an option for me :flower:


----------



## youngmummy94

I really don't want an epidural, but I don't look down upon those who do. I just think that we are designed to have babies so we CAN do it! If you think positively and look forward to the experience of birth I think that really helps the pain. After all, the pain is worth it in the end IMO.

My hospital also has had numerous stories of paralyzation and problems with there epidurals, so no thanks.


----------



## AriannasMama

I LOVED my epidural, that being said, though, I think if my labor were to have been a bit different (waters breaking + pitocin right away because the contractions were irregular) I would have been able to stick it out the full 12 hours, after they started me on pitocin the contractions were coming on SO quickly and SO strong, all I wanted to do was rest and save up energy for pushing so I got the epi, the anesthesiologist was amazing, one try and he got it in and I looooooooooooooooooved it. :thumbup:. Also I don't get how an epidural increases the risk of tearing or an episiotomy? I tore because Arianna came out with her hand by her face (something she still does as a comfort thing).


----------



## mummymunch

I dont think they should be given out unless they are absolutely necessary! i went in thinking i really dotn want one (fear of needles, not being able to walk etc) in the end i did ask one after having g&a, i got checked out and i was in so much pain as emily's head was right down and i was 10cm and ready to push, and aster i was so glad i didnt have one, i was abe to shower by myself, move, and feel my baby come into the world, yes it bloody hurt but the pain went immediately, i always said i didnt want anyhing other than gas & air and i didnt, but i always say and always will never rule anything out completely as you never know what will happen in labour x


----------



## hot tea

Some women cannot feel themselves pushing, therefore push too hard and tear. Other women have the opposite problem - can't push hard enough and end up with the episiotomy and forceps.


----------



## princess_vix

Just agree theres pros and cons of epi :shrug:

If anyone ever judged me on having an epidural i'd tell them to try being in labour for over 48 hours with no sleep due to pain,back to back baby and the worst contractions ever,then see how they felt.

Everybody has different labour experiences but i think we can mostly agree that an epidural should only really be used if really neccesary.
What annoys me is on the TV shows the midwifes say 'your 5/6cm dilated you can HAVE an epidural now' and the women is clearly not in that much pain or fussed but then JUMPS at this option,now that i find irritating.


----------



## MiissMuffet

some of you girls are saying that you dont need an epidural unless you have a c-section, that you want to do everything naturally etc etc, but the funny thing most of you havnt even given birth yet! You really can't say anything like that until you have been there, plans are all good and well, but at the end of the day sometimes things dont always work according to plan :wacko:

x


----------



## Rhio92

I think you should all be proud of yourself for giving birth, however you give birth. It doesn't matter what pain relief you have. Yes, epidurals have risks, but doesn't everything in life. And you have no idea how you will react to labour until you are doing it. I thought I'd need every pain pain relief going, but I somehow survived on just gas and air and the birthing pool. 
Just because you have a natural birth, doesn't mean it will be all ok. I still had no urge to push, and needed an episiotomy and ventouse delivery. 
For future pregnancies, again, I will go in with the attitude of taking what I need. 

Come on girls :dance: You're having a baby, don't let anyone make you feel bad if you want an epidural, it's the end result that matters, not how it came out!


----------



## youngmummy94

This doesn't need to turn into a debate about the pro's and con's of an epi. It's a personal choice and at the end of the day we'll all have our beautiful LO's, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## hot tea

It does matter to some people, though. And yes, everything in lif has risks... But that doesn't mean you shouldn't try and lower said risks when there is an obvious way to go about it.


----------



## Shaunagh

I have the ut most respect for all your mummies, and all your opinons. I'm not trying to say i know better than you, because obviously i dont. I've never given birth yet, whereas you have. I wasnt meaning for this thread to turn into a debate. I understand that what happened to my mum doesnt happen to everyone who has a epi.

But before i even heard that story, i was pretty sure i didnt want an epi anyway, but that story got rid of any 'maybes..' in the back of my mind :shrug: Like alot of the other girls, i want to be able to feel my baby girl coming out, i want to be able to push her properly. I think its fabulous that some girls have gone natural, and some of us girls are wanting to go natural :shrug: I'm not attempting to say epi's are wrong and no one should have them. I'm just saying they're usually something you choose :shrug: I personally feel like when some of the mummy's say, "well wait til you get in there.." it actually comes across as, "ha! you wont be able to do it.." :shrug:

When you were pregnant did anyone ever say to you, "you dont want an epi? Ha! Wait til you get in there.." :shrug: Cause my mum said that to me, and i just wanted to punch her in the face. It makes me feel like people have such little faith in me.

Rant over.

As for Nade & Alice.. You're both Crazy! :haha:
We can all make each other Medals and meet up with our babies! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MaybeP

In the beginning of my pregnancy I had every intention of just using gas and air but after meeting with my cardiologist and discussing different options we decided the best idea for me would be an epidural because I can't risk my BP going up ATALL due to a heart defect. Now that I know its a good idea medically I am soooooo relieved


----------



## Bexxx

Shaunagh said:


> I have the ut most respect for all your mummies, and all your opinons. I'm not trying to say i know better than you, because obviously i dont. I've never given birth yet, whereas you have. I wasnt meaning for this thread to turn into a debate. I understand that what happened to my mum doesnt happen to everyone who has a epi.
> 
> But before i even heard that story, i was pretty sure i didnt want an epi anyway, but that story got rid of any 'maybes..' in the back of my mind :shrug: Like alot of the other girls, i want to be able to feel my baby girl coming out, i want to be able to push her properly. I think its fabulous that some girls have gone natural, and some of us girls are wanting to go natural :shrug: I'm not attempting to say epi's are wrong and no one should have them. I'm just saying they're usually something you choose :shrug: I personally feel like when some of the mummy's say, "well wait til you get in there.." it actually comes across as, "ha! you wont be able to do it.." :shrug:
> 
> *When you were pregnant did anyone ever say to you, "you dont want an epi? Ha! Wait til you get in there.."  Cause my mum said that to me, and i just wanted to punch her in the face. It makes me feel like people have such little faith in me.
> *
> Rant over.
> 
> As for Nade & Alice.. You're both Crazy! :haha:
> We can all make each other Medals and meet up with our babies! :thumbup: xx

Every single person said that to me. But I didn't get one, because I did not want one :thumbup:
OH and the midwives kept asking if I wanted more pain relief, but I just said no. G&A got me through. It's not like there aren't other options anyways. It's not epi or nothing:haha:


----------



## hot tea

Shaunagh said:


> I have the ut most respect for all your mummies, and all your opinons. I'm not trying to say i know better than you, because obviously i dont. I've never given birth yet, whereas you have. I wasnt meaning for this thread to turn into a debate. I understand that what happened to my mum doesnt happen to everyone who has a epi.
> 
> But before i even heard that story, i was pretty sure i didnt want an epi anyway, but that story got rid of any 'maybes..' in the back of my mind :shrug: Like alot of the other girls, i want to be able to feel my baby girl coming out, i want to be able to push her properly. I think its fabulous that some girls have gone natural, and some of us girls are wanting to go natural :shrug: I'm not attempting to say epi's are wrong and no one should have them. I'm just saying they're usually something you choose :shrug: I personally feel like when some of the mummy's say, "well wait til you get in there.." it actually comes across as, "ha! you wont be able to do it.." :shrug:
> 
> When you were pregnant did anyone ever say to you, "you dont want an epi? Ha! Wait til you get in there.." :shrug: Cause my mum said that to me, and i just wanted to punch her in the face. It makes me feel like people have such little faith in me.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> As for Nade & Alice.. You're both Crazy! :haha:
> We can all make each other Medals and meet up with our babies! :thumbup: xx

NO one supported me having a completely unmedicated birth. Even my midwives sat me down and gave me a pep talk about how there is nothing wrong with needing pain medication, etc... Because I told them from the get go I WAS going to do it naturally. They didn't say it exactly, but I know they didn't believe I could do it because of my age and the place I was in my life. 

That is a terrible feeling. These "just you wait" comments are so... Unnecessary and unsupportive. Have some belief. Just because someone chose an epidural doesn't mean so will everyone else. 

I say medals all around for everyone who makes their own choices and stands by them!


----------



## Shaunagh

hot tea said:


> NO one supported me having a completely unmedicated birth. Even my midwives sat me down and gave me a pep talk about how there is nothing wrong with needing pain medication, etc... Because I told them from the get go I WAS going to do it naturally. They didn't say it exactly, but I know they didn't believe I could do it because of my age and the place I was in my life.
> 
> That is a terrible feeling. These "just you wait" comments are so... Unnecessary and unsupportive. Have some belief. Just because someone chose an epidural doesn't mean so will everyone else.
> 
> I say medals all around for everyone who makes their own choices and stands by them!


I'm glad you stuck to your guns and proved them wrong! :thumbup:
I agree with them that there is nothing wrong with wanting pain medication, but i personally just would rather go without, or at least try my hardest to.


----------



## Quiche94

Shaunagh said:


> I have the ut most respect for all your mummies, and all your opinons. I'm not trying to say i know better than you, because obviously i dont. I've never given birth yet, whereas you have. I wasnt meaning for this thread to turn into a debate. I understand that what happened to my mum doesnt happen to everyone who has a epi.
> 
> But before i even heard that story, i was pretty sure i didnt want an epi anyway, but that story got rid of any 'maybes..' in the back of my mind :shrug: Like alot of the other girls, i want to be able to feel my baby girl coming out, i want to be able to push her properly. I think its fabulous that some girls have gone natural, and some of us girls are wanting to go natural :shrug: I'm not attempting to say epi's are wrong and no one should have them. I'm just saying they're usually something you choose :shrug: I personally feel like when some of the mummy's say, "well wait til you get in there.." it actually comes across as, "ha! you wont be able to do it.." :shrug:
> 
> When you were pregnant did anyone ever say to you, "you dont want an epi? Ha! Wait til you get in there.." :shrug: Cause my mum said that to me, and i just wanted to punch her in the face. It makes me feel like people have such little faith in me.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> As for Nade & Alice.. You're both Crazy! :haha:
> We can all make each other Medals and meet up with our babies! :thumbup: xx

We are not crazy, just pregnant :thumbup: LOL

I cant stand it either when people say "you wont be able to do it" or "youve never been in labor before" 
I agree i dont know what pushing a baby out of me is going to feel like, but if you have someone keeps telling you "you wont be able to" then that will be at the back of your mind. So dont listen to them Shaunagh i have every faith in you. As someone said there are other forms of pain medications :hugs:


----------



## hot tea

Shaunagh said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> NO one supported me having a completely unmedicated birth. Even my midwives sat me down and gave me a pep talk about how there is nothing wrong with needing pain medication, etc... Because I told them from the get go I WAS going to do it naturally. They didn't say it exactly, but I know they didn't believe I could do it because of my age and the place I was in my life.
> 
> That is a terrible feeling. These "just you wait" comments are so... Unnecessary and unsupportive. Have some belief. Just because someone chose an epidural doesn't mean so will everyone else.
> 
> I say medals all around for everyone who makes their own choices and stands by them!
> 
> 
> I'm glad you stuck to your guns and proved them wrong! :thumbup:
> I agree with them that there is nothing wrong with wanting pain medication, but i personally just would rather go without, or at least try my hardest to.Click to expand...

I totally agree. I think it is a really beautiful, special thing when a woman chooses to go as naturally as possible. But I like the simple things in life - you know, wholesome. :haha:

I DO believe how a person is born effects them the rest of their lives. I believe babies born in violent surroundings (confused mother, disconnection, stressed delivery, csection) will not have what a baby born in a calm, loving, accepting setting will. The term for what I talk about is Birth Trauma. It doesn't just effect mom, but baby too. Sometimes this can't be helped, but for the most part it can be wit education.

I was born nearly dead after a very, very traumatic pregnancy and the only thing tha revived me was a miracle and the movement of the running nurse, me in her arms, starting my heart. I have lived a very troubled life. 

Why I feel these two things are connected is because in my previous pregnancy, every month on the 25th (I shit you not!) I would start feeling very ill, pains, dizzyness, and end up in the hospital being checked over to make sure my baby was okay. After a few months of this my midwife sat me down and pointed out the dates. She asked me if anythingng traumatic happened to me on that day in the past.

On august 25th my mother went into labour with me, and my father nearly died in a car accident that very same night. I TRULY feel these two things are connected. I know it sounds really crazy, but the fact it was happening was crazy.

I feel so strongly about natural because I want to give my babies beautiful beginnings. I want those moments to be a health connection. I don't ever want to take any risks. Ever. If it means I will be in agony for some hours... Fine. But I must feel and let them feel. I must be their rock, present in body.


----------



## Kaisma

Every labor is different, every person is different, all our choices might be different, but we all can respect each other and our choices. Someone wants to feel every single thing in labor, someone doesn't. That's how we work, we all are different, we want different things, we think different. Everyone can make a choice they feel the most comfortable with and no one should be judged. Not a girl who wants pain relief nor girl who wants to go all natural. In the end all that matters is that you and your LO are fine. x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I've got nothing wrong with anyone who chooses to have an epi... I personally just dont understand anyones choice to.. or anyone who chooses to from day 1..
But I dont think any less of anyone who has one because they reeeaalllyy couldnt take the pain anymore..
That's just me :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Every woman is different and everyone will react differently to different things. If someone wants an epi, they should get one. :flower:

So scary to hear about your mom! Glad you both are alright! :hugs:


----------



## lhancock90

S'cuse me butting in, i was wandering around BnB having a nose and this is a hot topic. Okay, i think its important to remember that births rarely go as planned. I planned on just G&A and ended up with a back to back labour and a baby that was ready to pop at 6cm. 
I had to have an epidural, i pushed her out all by myself and didn't tear or graze, i still felt it (the sting :cry:) and can honestly say, that when you are in labour you don't give a krap about the catether or the needle, you don't even feel it, well i definately didn't. You don't feel them take it out either :happydance:
Birth is not what i expected and went totally off my plan, as long as you are informed on the risks of everything, if you need an epi, have one, if you need G&A have one :flower:
I hope you all have nice, happy births tho! Without any drama :hugs:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

lhancock90 said:


> S'cuse me butting in, i was wandering around BnB having a nose and this is a hot topic. Okay, i think its important to remember that births rarely go as planned. I planned on just G&A and ended up with a back to back labour and a baby that was ready to pop at 6cm.
> I had to have an epidural, i pushed her out all by myself and didn't tear or graze, i still felt it (the sting :cry:) and can honestly say, that when you are in labour you don't give a krap about the catether or the needle, you don't even feel it, well i definately didn't. You don't feel them take it out either :happydance:
> Birth is not what i expected and went totally off my plan, as long as you are informed on the risks of everything, if you need an epi, have one, if you need G&A have one :flower:
> I hope you all have nice, happy births tho! Without any drama :hugs:

Random but im from the west midlands too :) xx


----------



## annawrigley

beanzz said:


> Im all for an epidural, not even this story put me off lols.
> 
> *Dont see why i should have to be in pain tbh *
> or even try to stay in pain for as long as possible.

Because you got pregnant and with pregnancy comes labour and with labour comes pain :dohh: I'm all for people getting epidurals if that's their choice and if they feel they want or need them at the time, but before you've experienced it to just say "I'm having an epidural cos I don't see why I should have to be in pain" is a bit :wacko: :shrug: Can't think of the right word without being offensive so I'll leave it at that but giving birth and being a mother is not an easy ride!



beanzz said:


> Why put yourself through that pain though?
> *They still let u go home the same day with an Epi
> Once the Epi wears off you can walk around*
> I don't see me wanting to do anything but lie in bed and cuddle my baby...
> Then rest.
> I haven't done it before so I can't say much
> 
> I'm just sayin....
> It just all sounds like unnecessary pain and stress

Umm... No they don't, and yeah when it FINALLY wears off.

I gave birth with no pain relief at all which I'm very proud of but it was only a 4 hour labour and I was already 10cm when I got into hospital so started pushing straight away. IMO I was very lucky but had I had a much longer/more difficult labour who knows if I'd have got pain relief :shrug: I didn't want it but I wasn't ruling it out. But anyway I had a 3rd degree tear and had to have a spinal block to have my stitches done (like an epi but different... not sure how...) and I couldn't move my legs let alone walk til the following evening (I gave birth at 10am). I had to stay in 2 nights and (TMI but giving birth is far from glamourous :haha:) I wasn't allowed to go home until I'd done a poo because I tore right the way back into my bum hole (for want of a politer word...) so they needed to check I was all intact after :haha: And catheters aren't bad at all :shrug: In fact I was quite glad of mine because it meant I didn't have to wee on my fresh tear/stitches and by the time my spinal block wore off and I had my catheter out I had barely any pain down there at all and it didn't hurt to wee at all either!

I would say for anyone who is considering getting an epi or even those who aren't, look up side effects and risks of getting an epi and/or a spinal block. I wasn't planning on having an epi so didn't bother but I hadn't predicted I'd have to have a spinal block... I was told the risks and side effects and had to sign for it but I'd just given birth, I was exhausted, my head was all over the place and honestly I have no idea what I was signing for! I have no idea of the risks he told me :shrug: It's scary really, when you're in that state you'll just go along with anything. Or I did anyway :lol: I was so zombied out. But yeah just inform yourselves and go in with an open mind, that's my only advice! :D Wow turned into a bit of an essay sorry


----------



## MiissMuffet

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I've got nothing wrong with anyone who chooses to have an epi... I personally just dont understand anyones choice to.. or anyone who chooses to from day 1..
> But I dont think any less of anyone who has one because they reeeaalllyy couldnt take the pain anymore..
> That's just me :flower:

I agree where you say you dont understand how people chooses to have an epi from day 1. i know people that havnt given birth before they they are like im having an epi! i had an epi but i never said i wanted one, and i never said i didnt want one either, i went in with an open mind, if i desperately need it sure ill consider it but i'll never go about my days just wanting an epi just coz its there iykwim x


----------



## samisshort

I think everyone becoming a mother deserves a medal. No matter how their child or children come into this world. :thumbup:

lhancock90 - I so agree with you. I've had to have a catheter before at 10 weeks pregnant for an emergency scan, and I was already feeling crappy because of pneumonia, and it was nothing to me.... It really didn't bother me. I think someone in labor, will not mind at all.

Nade - I do in a way agree with you, but sometimes people know from day 1 they'll need an epi.... My mom was one. When she got pregnant with her first (me), she wanted just the gas and air thing. Well, she couldn't stop puking and I guess I was getting distressed. She got the epi, everything was fine. With my brother, it was too late for an epi, and same thing happened. My brother was born with a few issues due to her not being able to push correctly or when she was supposed to, because without the epi, the pain was so unbearable she was numb from it. With my two baby sisters, I was there when she gave birth to both of them, and she had an epi with both. One was induced two weeks early due to GD too. They're both super healthy and they were born with no complications. :thumbup: Some people just need one!

To everyone else - My mom had an epi with 3 out of 4 pregnancies and with the epi's, everything turned out fine. She had an epi and could still move her legs and felt the baby coming out, just without pain. She could walk perfectly fine right after birth too. She got to leave the hospital in 24 hours. Of course, epi's have risks, but sometimes they are necessary, you know? There's risks for anything in life, sometimes you have to take risks. You can't live a risk-free life. Things happen.

I personally don't want an epidural when I'm in labor, but if it gets to the point where I need one, I will get one, no hesitation. I can handle pain, but if something begins to happen to my LO or me, I am in no doubt getting one.

:hugs: It's all just a choice, we're all still mothers no matter what we choose to do!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I guess I'm just one person who can say hands down, I will not be getting an epidural :flower:
I had an operation on my back/spine under local anasthetic because I dont like the feeling of not being in control etc..
But having those injections in my back put me off even the thought of anyone putting anything in my back ever again..
Aside from that I have the confidence and self-belief that I can give birth with minimal pain relief and only plan on using a ball, pool and G&A if needed :thumbup:

As for catheters as I've already said I change them all the time and that's enough to put me off lol 

But as I also said I dont think less of anyone who felt they needed an epi because they couldnt stand the pain... we all have different pain thresholds..
xx


----------



## veganmama

Childbirth shouldn't be unbearable enough to need an epidural in the first place. If it is, it's due to the excess adipose tissue on the baby due to poor diet. The pain is from the over intense contractions produced by the body to get the baby out through that tight squeeze that otherwise shouldn't of been tight if the baby had no extra adipose tissue. 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.

Childbirth is a natural event and the body doesn't naturally create unnecessary pain upon itself. Humans do.


----------



## hot tea

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I guess I'm just one person who can say hands down, I will not be getting an epidural :flower:
> I had an operation on my back/spine under local anasthetic because I dont like the feeling of not being in control etc..
> But having those injections in my back put me off even the thought of anyone putting anything in my back ever again..
> Aside from that I have the confidence and self-belief that I can give birth with minimal pain relief and only plan on using a ball, pool and G&A if needed :thumbup:
> 
> As for catheters as I've already said I change them all the time and that's enough to put me off lol
> 
> But as I also said I dont think less of anyone who felt they needed an epi because they couldnt stand the pain... we all have different pain thresholds..
> xx

You sound like me. I had to have surgery on my leg and they wanted to put me under. They kept telling me they "had to" until the very last minute when I just said FUCK NO... And demanded an epidural for the surgery, so I was awake. :blush: have to say, most uncomfortable experience of my life. I could still feel my leg too (they drilled through bone).


----------



## angeleyez92

I will obviously be keeping my options open since I have never experienced labor before but I would like to have a med-free birth. It is very important to me to have a med-free birth because that is what I want. There is no need for me to explain my choice other than it is what I believe is right for my child and I. My mom had my sister and I both without any medicine. This shows me that it is possible. My mom will be present at the hospital when I am in labor so that she can help me through it. I think that it will help to have someone experienced there with me. Like another poster had said, I get very offended when people tell me that I will not be able to do it without an epidural or that I am naive because I have never given birth before. Everyone goes through their first time giving birth. I would think that the girls who have had their babies would be supportive of us that have not yet experienced birth, not insulting us by saying we are naive or we will not be able to do it.:nope:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:roll:


----------



## angeleyez92

not needed :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

veganmama said:


> 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.

I disagree. I know someone who delivered a premature baby that was a mere 2lbs and it was the most excruciating pain of her life that she struggled to stay concious. It completely varies by each person's pain threshold. Someone who labors and delivers a 5lb baby may find it the worst pain of their life. Another may deliver a 10lb baby and find it completely tolerable. You cannot make judgements for others but only for yourself. Therefor you may presume that delivering a 5lb baby doesn't hurt and you don't need an epidural whatsoever but I am extremely positive that there are hundreds that will disagree. Every woman is different.


----------



## MiissMuffet

angeleyez92 said:


> not needed :thumbup:

That wasn't intended for you


----------



## angeleyez92

oh. i figured it was about my post since it was right after my post.sorry:flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh nooo, sorry i should have quoted, but i tried to bite my tounge so i figured the roll eye face was the more tamer option :lol:


----------



## hot tea

I also disagree with the size making a difference. I have actually heard bigger babies are easier to birth. 

That being said, I don't think it has much to do with pain threshold. It is all mind over matter. A woman who is screaming for drugs and is told there are no drugs, will immediately change. It is quite remarkable. She will no longer ask for them but her body will do as is intended.

When drugs are right in your face, or even just knowing there is a chance you can get them, your subconscious will jump there.


----------



## lhancock90

annawrigley said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Why put yourself through that pain though?
> *They still let u go home the same day with an Epi
> Once the Epi wears off you can walk around*
> I don't see me wanting to do anything but lie in bed and cuddle my baby...
> Then rest.
> I haven't done it before so I can't say much
> 
> I'm just sayin....
> It just all sounds like unnecessary pain and stress
> 
> Umm... No they don't, and yeah when it FINALLY wears off.Click to expand...



They let me home, 2 hours later, i had a mobile epidural so i could move, but i was still numb in many areas, but they were low staffed, lots of births and maybe that contributed to it. :shrug:


----------



## Bexxx

veganmama said:


> 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.

Pretty sure it doesn't work like that :thumbup:
Isla was 8lb 12 and wasn't really that bad...it's the contractions that hurt, not her actually being born.

I believe pain is all 'in the mind'
When I was feeling a lot of pain I just kept remembering to relax my body and breathe with the contractions. After each one I just thought "one less contraction, I never have to face that one again" :lol: It really did work for me.


----------



## annawrigley

lhancock90 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Why put yourself through that pain though?
> *They still let u go home the same day with an Epi
> Once the Epi wears off you can walk around*
> I don't see me wanting to do anything but lie in bed and cuddle my baby...
> Then rest.
> I haven't done it before so I can't say much
> 
> I'm just sayin....
> It just all sounds like unnecessary pain and stress
> 
> Umm... No they don't, and yeah when it FINALLY wears off.
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They let me home, 2 hours later, i had a mobile epidural so i could move, but i was still numb in many areas, but they were low staffed, lots of births and maybe that contributed to it. :shrug:Click to expand...


Oh I was just going off what happened with my spinal block, I figured they were pretty much the same :lol:



Bexxx said:


> veganmama said:
> 
> 
> 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.
> 
> Pretty sure it doesn't work like that :thumbup:
> Isla was 8lb 12 and wasn't really that bad...it's the contractions that hurt, not her actually being born.
> 
> I believe pain is all 'in the mind'
> When I was feeling a lot of pain I just kept remembering to relax my body and breathe with the contractions. After each one I just thought "one less contraction, I never have to face that one again" :lol: It really did work for me.Click to expand...

I was the same! I've always had a thing about pain or cold that its mind over matter like when its freezing cold but i still have half an hour to walk or whatever, in my head i'm just like 'its sooo warm, ahhh what a nice warm breeze, I'm lying on a beach...' It works :haha: And I'm the same way with pain, i just go silent and concentrate and when I was having contractions I just froze and was like clenching my fists but in my head going "AAAAAAGH AAAAAGH AAAAAGH ok its not real its not real its not happening it doesn't hurt at all ahhh its going its going its gone"... each time :haha: Still hurt like a bitch but I got through it I guess


----------



## Shansam

*Ive been put off an epidural too ..
Im going to try and go natural as nature intended *


----------



## MummyTinks

Im *HOPING* to go without an epidural.. I just think labour is a natural process that millions of women go through every day, and in some countries, and certainly when our grandmothers were giving birth, just didnt exist. 

Im just worried because i know they are available to me ill be begging for one within ten minutes of my first contraction :blush: Im hoing my birth partners will keep me strong!!

My Mum managed to get an infection of her spinal fluid after an epidural with my 7yo brother, and she very nearly died. But then i feel that was down to the hospitals incompetence.


----------



## princess_vix

veganmama said:


> Childbirth shouldn't be unbearable enough to need an epidural in the first place. *If it is, it's due to the excess adipose tissue on the baby due to poor diet.* The pain is from the over intense contractions produced by the body to get the baby out through that tight squeeze that otherwise shouldn't of been tight if the baby had no extra adipose tissue. 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.
> 
> Childbirth is a natural event and the body doesn't naturally create unnecessary pain upon itself. Humans do.

:wacko::dohh::nope::growlmad::coffee:

What the actual fuck??!!!?!`


----------



## we can't wait

hot tea said:


> When drugs are right in your face, or even just knowing there is a chance you can get them, your subconscious will jump there.

^ I completely agree with that. I ordered an epidural when I was 7/8cm, but not because of the pain. Everyone fed me horror stories about contractions being unbearable and my nurse asked if I wanted drugs a couple times... I ultimately ordered it because I was scared that it was going to get worse. Luckily, my epidural didn't work. As soon as the anesthesiologist finished I was pushing. The pain never got worse-- just different. I'm so glad it didn't work & I got to feel everything... Birthing is amazing! Any future children will be drug free! :cloud9:

That being said, while I think natural labor was great, I think if you want drugs, it's your choice. :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

veganmama said:


> Childbirth shouldn't be unbearable enough to need an epidural in the first place. If it is, it's *due to the excess adipose tissue on the baby due to poor diet. *The pain is from the over intense contractions produced by the body to get the baby out through that tight squeeze that otherwise shouldn't of been tight if the baby had no extra adipose tissue. 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.

Really? Where'd you read that? :coffee:

Have you given birth before? 'Cause I had a five pound baby, and you're not going to tell me that having a 5 pounder is 'not very painful.' The next time you push a 12in head through your lady bits you can inform me as to whether you think it's painful or not. :thumbup: Not to mention, my baby was just barely in the 4th percentile for weight... So, chances are, you won't be having a 5 pound baby anyways.

I have no problem with people who are pro-epi or pro-natural, I'm fairly neutral, but come on, seriously?


----------



## hot tea

I am very interested to know where you heard this, veganmama.


----------



## Leopard

we can't wait said:


> veganmama said:
> 
> 
> Childbirth shouldn't be unbearable enough to need an epidural in the first place. If it is, it's *due to the excess adipose tissue on the baby due to poor diet. *The pain is from the over intense contractions produced by the body to get the baby out through that tight squeeze that otherwise shouldn't of been tight if the baby had no extra adipose tissue. 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.
> 
> Really? Where'd you read that? :coffee:
> 
> Have you given birth before? 'Cause I had a five pound baby, and you're not going to tell me that having a 5 pounder is 'not very painful.' The next time you push a 12in head through your lady bits you can inform me as to whether you think it's painful or not. :thumbup: Not to mention, my baby was just barely in the 4th percentile for weight... So, chances are, you won't be having a 5 pound baby anyways.
> 
> I have no problem with people who are pro-epi or pro-natural, I'm fairly neutral, but come on, seriously?Click to expand...

I've been told from a few people the bigger the baby the easier because of gravity :shrug: but i reality it's your own threshhold too. And seriously, poor diet?


----------



## Bexxx

Yeah, it might be easier to push out, gravity wise, not more painful though!


----------



## Shaunagh

annawrigley said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I believe pain is all 'in the mind'
> When I was feeling a lot of pain I just kept remembering to relax my body and breathe with the contractions. After each one I just thought "one less contraction, I never have to face that one again" :lol: It really did work for me.
> 
> I was the same! I've always had a thing about pain or cold that its mind over matter like when its freezing cold but i still have half an hour to walk or whatever, in my head i'm just like 'its sooo warm, ahhh what a nice warm breeze, I'm lying on a beach...' It works :haha: And I'm the same way with pain, i just go silent and concentrate and when I was having contractions I just froze and was like clenching my fists but in my head going "AAAAAAGH AAAAAGH AAAAAGH ok its not real its not real its not happening it doesn't hurt at all ahhh its going its going its gone"... each time :haha: Still hurt like a bitch but I got through it I guessClick to expand...

I do that same thing, trying to convince myself i'm not in pain. I never thought to apply it to labour before :haha:

And Bex, i like that whole, 'thats one less contraction, i'll never have to face it again' thing :thumbup: I'll use that too!


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

eek! thats scary - i was hoping to do a water birth but i havent ruled out pain medication, i've never had a baby so i really dont know how i react to it . if its really that bad , then dope me up on some epidural 
one of my friends even said "this sh*ts so good they should sell it in the pharmacy!!" :rofl:


----------



## veganmama

Wow no need to get mad here folks I was merely stating my own opinion, you either take it or leave it. 

And for anyone who is saying 5 pound babies are severely painful to deliver, I would say it was most likely due to the fact of lying down during labor and birth which cause the contractions to become more tense since your body is working against gravity.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My mum said that my little brother and sister were easier as they were on the bigger side of 8lb..
In comparison to to me and my big brother who were 6-7lb tiddlers! :haha:
She said she found that bigger babies 'help themselves' a little more and the only bit she found a little harder was my brothers shoulders but she said it was still relatively easy..
Yet with me she had a horrible time and I was really hard to get out..

As for the poor diet... My baby is a sausage, custard cream, rice and crisps baby... So if that is correct... God help me :haha:
xx

ETA: My dad just added.. and I quote.. "What you all yammering on about... we all know a little poo is harder to push out than a big poo...." 

Ahahahah!! I actually see sense in this! Wise words from a wise man :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bexxx

Srsly. I'm vegan. I have an awesome diet. She was 8lb 12...Not from eating crap.
Lying down is generally more painful yeah, but giving birth is very painful no matter what position/weight of baby


----------



## AirForceWife7

Everyone's different. Epidurals will be best for some people, and all natural will be best for other people. I had an epi & I'm still in one piece :shrug: It's ultimately the mother's choice


----------



## AriannasMama

veganmama said:


> Childbirth shouldn't be unbearable enough to need an epidural in the first place. If it is, it's due to the excess adipose tissue on the baby due to poor diet. The pain is from the over intense contractions produced by the body to get the baby out through that tight squeeze that otherwise shouldn't of been tight if the baby had no extra adipose tissue. 5 pound babies are not very painful to deliver and never require an epidural.
> 
> Childbirth is a natural event and the body doesn't naturally create unnecessary pain upon itself. Humans do.

Excuse me? A 5lbs baby ISN'T painful to deliver? Pushing anything with a head circumference that size out your twat WILL be painful. They never require an epidural? Hah, have you given birth yet? Arianna was 5lbs 13 oz and even though I had an epidural from watching my contractions on the monitor and still being able to feel uncomfortable pressure/tightness, I KNOW it would have been painful as hell without the epidural, me getting a tear into the muscle on my inner labia would have been very painful without an epidural. The weight of the baby doesn't make a difference unless you don't have enough pelvic space. SURE epidurals may not be required for a normal, healthy labor, but they are there as a choice and you don't have a right to knock down other peoples choices. I'd rather take an epidural than narcotic drugs going directly into my blood stream.

Like hot tea said, I have heard bigger babies are much easier to birth, though Arianna shot out like a rocket :haha:


----------



## veganmama

I am a vegan also but veganism is by no means an awesome diet if used poorly and abused. When I said poor diet I was referring to my own standard of a healthy diet which of course everyone would have a different opinion on what's healthy and what's not. 


For everyone else: 

I'm sorry that I have posted a personal statement that does not fit with your beliefs or match up with your experiences but that is due to me not elaborating for special circumstances as it was more of a generalized opinion. This is an open forum where opinions should be expressed unfortunately everyone here does not see it that way. Sure people are going to disagree but an opinion is an opinion and you either take it or leave it. If you want to express your disagreement, there are other, kinder ways to do it then with complete anger where your disagreements may come off as rude. 

Then again feel free to pick apart my statement and attack it as you wish but I am not one for arguing so I am not going to respond to them unless you have a genuine question


----------



## AriannasMama

Also, diet doesn't always have a lot do do with the size of your baby, I ate really well during pregnancy, only allowing myself to eat my greasy cravings now and then and Arianna was still tiny, there were no underlying problems to cause it.


----------



## Amber4

Nade..Tadpole said:


> My mum said that my little brother and sister were easier as they were on the bigger side of 8lb..
> In comparison to to me and my big brother who were 6-7lb tiddlers! :haha:
> She said she found that bigger babies 'help themselves' a little more and the only bit she found a little harder was my brothers shoulders but she said it was still relatively easy..
> Yet with me she had a horrible time and I was really hard to get out..
> 
> As for the poor diet... My baby is a sausage, custard cream, rice and crisps baby... So if that is correct... God help me :haha:
> xx
> *
> ETA: My dad just added.. and I quote.. "What you all yammering on about... we all know a little poo is harder to push out than a big poo...." *
> 
> Ahahahah!! I actually see sense in this! Wise words from a wise man :rofl::rofl:

:haha::haha::haha: So funny! x


----------



## AriannasMama

Adding my last little thought then I'm done with this thread.

I *REALLY* hate that whole holier than thou attitude about birthing. In the end it isn't your life and you have no right to stick your nose in shit that isn't yours. If the mother wants to have a epidural, good for her, that is why hospitals offer them, if the mother wants narcotic drugs, again, good for her, that is WHY they are offered. If you want to birth naturally, again, good for you, that is why you are allowed to make your own choice. I've noticed people with extreme believes on here are VERY snooty about what they believe, and that is only going to push people away from you.

In the end all that matters is that your baby is born healthy, no matter how s/he got there.


----------



## veganmama

AriannasMama said:


> Adding my last little thought then I'm done with this thread.
> 
> I *REALLY* hate that whole holier than thou attitude about birthing. In the end it isn't your life and you have no right to stick your nose in shit that isn't yours. If the mother wants to have a epidural, good for her, that is why hospitals offer them, if the mother wants narcotic drugs, again, good for her, that is WHY they are offered. If you want to birth naturally, again, good for you, that is why you are allowed to make your own choice. I've noticed people with extreme believes on here are VERY snooty about what they believe, and that is only going to push people away from you.
> 
> In the end all that matters is that your baby is born healthy, no matter how s/he got there.


Sigh, I didn't want to respond but obviously you've been seriously misled. I wasn't "sticking my nose in shit", I was, in fact, adding to the thread which was already about the detriments of epidurals. I never once stated in my opinion that people should refuse pain medication or shouldn't have the choice to them. 

Having a strong opinion doesn't mean I'm trying to be holier or snooty it just means I have a strong connection and am confident with what I am saying. I am sorry you didn't relate with what I was saying, but I believe your responses could have come off a little nicer and less aggressive.


----------



## hot tea

The average baby is a lot bigger than five lbs. Not just in the fat countries like the US etc, but everywhere. I don't really know how much your diet effects the size. Baby takes what baby needs, no more, no less.

My son was 8'10 and had a HUGE head. I mean HUGE. I pushed him out pretty easily, had an unmedicated birth, etc. Oh, and I did it lying on my back.


----------



## MiissMuffet

some of you believe that we shoulnt have epidurals as nature didn't intend them, our bodies are designed to give birth without the intervention and we are designed to go with the "pain". Well I'm sure nature didnt intend for a doctor to have to put his hands right inside your uterus to clamp the uterus to stop a dangerous bleed- in that case if that happens to me again i will just say "please just let me die, I'm not designed for you to do this". The point is, yes we are designed to birth naturally, with no pain relief, no interventions, BUT back in those days that nothing was used- what was the mortality rate compared to now?? Some things are put in place to HELP us, and if NEEDED then they are needed. :shrug:


----------



## princess_vix

Ryan was 8lb 10oz and im sorry but i was sick 6 months through my pregnancy like serverly sick...woudnt even touch greasy fatty foods.

Then during the rest i ate normal food just less due to feeling nauseous i went off grease and fatty foods and i assure you my baby WAS 8lbs 10oz so tell me now how it was my diet that made my baby fat :wacko:

I think youve said an offending statement to many saying 5lbs babies shouldn't hurt..im sure plenty of people had painful labours with small babies...heck i know people who had very premature babies weighing 2lbs odd and that hurt them so i think you talk bullcrap!!!

you should never tell someone the labour shouldnt hurt if your baby is small.


SERIOUSLY this is why i avoid teen pregnancy now!!!


----------



## hot tea

MiissMuffet said:


> some of you believe that we shoulnt have epidurals as nature didn't intend them, our bodies are designed to give birth without the intervention and we are designed to go with the "pain". Well I'm sure nature didnt intend for a doctor to have to put his hands right inside your uterus to clamp the uterus to stop a dangerous bleed- in that case if that happens to me again i will just say "please just let me die, I'm not designed for you to do this". The point is, yes we are designed to birth naturally, with no pain relief, no interventions, BUT back in those days that nothing was used- what was the mortality rate compared to now?? Some things are put in place to HELP us, and if NEEDED then they are needed. :shrug:

Look, no one is saying that medical science isn't fantastic, that these drugs haven't saved lives in fatal situations. I think most of us are saying that for low risk pregnancies, epidurals are unnecessary and actually come with many risks of their own.

The amount of women who actually medically NEED to be induced is miniscule.
The amount of women needing epidurals for anything other than a quick fix is miniscule.

Yes these are great things by themselves, but they are being abused by the system, and IMO should not be taken lightly! Think of it this way - we are told through our entire pregnancies t be cautious with any medication, even tylonel. But as soon as we are in labour those rules go out the window. It is NOT because the baby is any less susceptible, it is out of sheer convinience. 

:shrug: I think unneccessary medication is never a good thing. Obviously that really only matters for me and my birth, but I read these birth stories and women have the worst experiences imaginable... And most of the time it is because of poor education and unneeded interventions. 

People say I was lucky for my birth experience. I wasn't. I was smart about my choices.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can't believe how opinionated people can get over other people's choices to feel less pain/make something a bit easier for themselves! At the end of the day it doesn't effect anyone how someone else chooses to deal with their labour! 

I don't really like the sound of an epi but I'm not ruling it out because I feel as though I'm in no position to say 'I'm definitely not having an epidural' because I have not experienced birth before, therefore do not know what I'm on about! And from reading pregnancy magazines/watching TV docs like one born every minute a lot of people claiming strongly and determinedly they're going to 'do everything naturally' end up having an epi any way :haha: xx


----------



## NewMommy17

I was wondering why this thread got so big in pages but weight has nothing to do with pain during labor and i know this and i haven't even experienced labor yet this is my first pregnancy and i dont think a 5 pound or 8 pound baby determines how much pain you will be in seriously . . .


----------



## hot tea

It makes sense to me. People have such strong views on the subject because they don't just effect mother, but the baby as well. When babies are involved, everything gets that much more sensitive.


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm not trying to come off as aggressive, like I said, I am just irritated by that type of attitude, whether you tried to come off like that or not, you haven't even given birth yet :shrug:


----------



## we can't wait

AriannasMama said:


> *Excuse me? A 5lbs baby ISN'T painful to deliver? Pushing anything with a head circumference that size out your twat WILL be painful. They never require an epidural? Hah, have you given birth yet?* Arianna was 5lbs 13 oz and even though I had an epidural from watching my contractions on the monitor and still being able to feel uncomfortable pressure/tightness, I KNOW it would have been painful as hell without the epidural, me getting a tear into the muscle on my inner labia would have been very painful without an epidural. The weight of the baby doesn't make a difference unless you don't have enough pelvic space. SURE epidurals may not be required for a normal, healthy labor, but they are there as a choice and you don't have a right to knock down other peoples choices. I'd rather take an epidural than narcotic drugs going directly into my blood stream.

^WSS. Aria & Arianna were the exact same weight. Little babies still pack some mean contractions! Either way, generalizations offend a large group of people... whether 'intended' or not. :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Also agreed on the weight thing. Noah didn't hurt to push out, it was kinda empowering. Can't think of the right word but kinda a mix between empowering and fun :haha: Like wooooo I'm getting a baby out, it didn't really hurt cos it was such a strong urge. The ring of fire AAAAAGHHH not gonna lie that hurt like a bitch :haha: But after that it was fine :shrug: And he was 8lbs5.5oz. And my diet during pregnancy consisted mainly of peanut butter on toast. And I had morning sickness all the way through! So yeah, bad diet does not = small baby. And small baby does not = painless birth! Silly


----------



## hot tea

Oh yeah, the ring of fire scared me so badly haha. I was like WTF IS HAPPENING!!!!????? And my midwife was like, "Your baby is crowning. They don't call it the ring of fire for nothing."


----------

